# Cannot power down or reboot in CM9 (Alpha 1.0) - Long-press of lock button does nothing



## greg.ramp (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I'm kinda new here - first post, but I've been reading the forum avidly.

When news hit of the new Alpha 1.0 release for CM9, I installed it fresh onto my Touchpad.

It's running flawlessly, except for the fact that I can't power-down or reboot.
When I press the lock button on the top of the Touchpad, it will lock and unlock without any problem. However, no matter how long I hold it down, it won't bring up the prompt to ask me to shut down or reboot.

The funny thing is that for the first few hours, I was able to reboot (by long-pressing the lock button) within ICS without problem, thereby allowing me back into MoBoot so I could switch back and forth from WebOS without problem.

Now - I'm stuck with ICS for now it would seem.

Any suggestions? Is there a terminal command that would allow me to trigger a reboot?

Any help would be really appreciated (and yes, I did search).

Thanks!


----------



## greg.ramp (Feb 22, 2012)

Well - I was able to download a reboot widget from the marketplace...
Once I rebooted, everything went back to normal.

That solves the immediate problem. Don't know why it happened though.


----------



## honaker91 (Sep 7, 2011)

my power button stopped working a long time ago and I have since used an app from the market that allows me to reboot. Its called Quick Boot. Should solve your issue


----------

